# "Last Man Standing" Post up your benching results from userbenchmark.com! (in house competition)



## storm-chaser (Feb 27, 2020)

I know, User benchmarking gets a bad rap, by some in the tech community. But if you can cut through all the BS you'll actually see that it has extremely extensive stats on various forms of relevant hardware. Their graphs and charts are second to none when it comes to mapping information. Making it very straightforward and easy to find the right CPU for your build. Best thing about it is it's driven purely by the end user so the data is not tainted in any way. What we are all really interested in is YOUR scores and if we get enough attention here I will start a leaderboard.

*Basic Ground Rules: *
Multiple rigs are allowed
Multiple submissions are allowed (we will use your highest rated result)
Laptops are NOT allowed
Slow systems are NOT allowed

**Overall WInner* *
The overall winner of the competition will be determined by taking the average of both percentile rank and individual benchmark results. You can compete for highest percentile rank or individual benchmark rank as well, and respect will be paid, but the main determining factor in choosing our champion will be an average of the two.

So, considering the benchmarking software is free, readily available and fast to run, I highly recommend anyone reading this to please give it a chance. It's simple, just download the benchmark and let it run. Takes all of one minute. At the end it will display the results.... and compare them against other known hardware, making it very easy to compare and contrast and see your level of performance.

Here is a link to benchmarking software from userbenchmark.com:
User Benchmark Test

Please follow a general layout like this, can be adjusted if we think of something else or want to move things around.
**********************************************************************************************
-Provide a hyperlink to your benchmark result
-Provide a little background information on your rig or your specific overclock, if you'd like
-Any other relevant info you think we should know about your system

*You may, or may not take snips of your results. If you have something exceptional and you want everyone to see it, by all means, post it with your result*

































*The overall winner of this competition will receive a* fully functional AMD Phenom II 960T X4 CPU.* This does NOT unlock into a hexacore, but still packs a punch and has an unlocked multi. If you want it.

*By no means are these rules set in stone, I just thought it would be cool to see how competitive we could make this.  If you have any suggestions at all, I am all ears. So please, don't hesitate.

I think once we get our ducks in a row, this will make for some very interesting results, only time will tell!


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2020)

Yikes. You loooove this benchmark, lol...MEH benchmark...PITA to capture images...liquid rules.... 

Note: this will take more than a minute if you have several drives and especially a USB stick plugged in (239 seconds without a USB drive attached - I do have 5 drives 3SSDs, 2HDDs). Take any USB sticks out first (we are unable to check off and not run that bench). I assume we'll take the fastest drive's results in cases like this?

Anyway, here are the 'snips' you asked for...this is 'stock' outside of the CPU clocks (NB Freq is stock, just multi and voltage). I also provided a link to the benchmark result which is a good idea to have as well... anyone can simply cut and paste results and win that phenom(inally old ) CPU.


			Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME OMEGA Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		


CPU:...…………….Intel i9 7960x @ 4.5GHz
Memory...……….32GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3600
Motherboard....Asus ROG Rampage VI Extreme Omega
Cooling...………..3x120mm custom water

If I did this right, my average is 186.975. I added up the "This bench value" for CPU, Storage (best score for the HDD), GPU, and Memory.




EDIT: Also, I assume you are limiting participants to ambient cooled air and water and not including 'old' benchmarks (meaning they need to be from the date of this thread forward)? Hopefully nobody tested using userbench and LN2... or some won't get 100th percentile, lol!

EDIT2: I ran this a couple of times and the overall score varied by a couple of %... I've got a slower average score and a faster average score (sandbagged for later... ).

EDIT3:


> EDIT* Scoring and rank will be dictated by how well your system performs relative to similar hardware. Your score is essentially your ranking, going from 1-100th percentile. Because userbenchmark scores the benchmarks this way as well. AND your score will be determined based upon an average of your specific bench results (for example, my bench was 60.4 on my GPU. We would take every result like this, for each category, add them all up, then divide by 4. This will give us good information. And as I said, this is still open for debate in terms of how exactly we want to score this..
> 
> It should look clear when we start the leaderboard, you'll get the idea.



Ok, so I am confused. I would like to have seen a leaderboard with all of your results in it as an example... right now it's just a confusing passage of rules(suggestions?). At first you say it is how well your system performs relative to similar hardware... which means, it should go by the GREEN values where there is checkmark and says "Performing above expectations (82nd percentile)" - right? Yet, you said to use the 60.4 value which is "this bench" and appears to be against all submissions(? Do you know what that is for?). Can you clarify, please? Since you said 60.4 I used those ("this bench") values to give you my average.

It would make sense to me to use the green values as that is, as you said, compared to the same hardware and not against different setups. This way, the closest to 100 wins (but that begs the question, what if there is a tie???). You may want to figure this out sooner than later, lol. 

I wish you can make a custom run or discard the HDD scores. They aren't tweakable and the results are essentially a testament to an having an emtpy or not full drive as opposed to tweaking to get the best out of the component. None of us have any control over that. Install device, install driver, enjoy. Whereas with CPU, RAM, and GPU, these are tweakable items. I vote to not use the storage scores at all...


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 27, 2020)

I think we can just post the run link:


			MSI Z370-A PRO (MS-7B48) Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		


and it gives you a run history of the machine.


----------



## spectatorx (Feb 27, 2020)

Here comes a link:


			Asrock X570 Taichi Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		


If you do not want to go to link i also attached a screenshot:


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 27, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Yikes. You loooove this benchmark, lol...MEH benchmark...PITA to capture images...liquid rules....
> 
> Note: this will take more than a minute if you have several drives and especially a USB stick plugged in (239 seconds without a USB drive attached - I do have 5 drives 3SSDs, 2HDDs). Take any USB sticks out first (we are unable to check off and not run that bench). I assume we'll take the fastest drive's results in cases like this?
> 
> ...



First and foremost, this benchmark yields a number of data points. *I wanted to first get the word out to gauge interest and then come to a consensus as a group on how we would score the results.* It will take some time and effort to come up with a leaderboard template, so I held off on creating it until we have all our ducks in a row. Plus, I didn't want to waste time by creating the leaderboard first only to find out later there was no interest. But it looks like we have some interest here so let's fine tune our competition. 

**YOU WILL BE COMPETING AGAINST SIMILAR HARDWARE* SO THIS IS NOT A DIRECT ASSESSMENT OF YOUR COMPUTER'S PERFORMANCE RELATIVE TO ANOTHER FORUM MEMBERS COMPUTERS. IT'S A DIRECT ASSESSMENT OF YOUR COMPUTER'S PERFORMANCE RELATIVE TO ASSESSMENTS DONE BY USERBENCHMARK OF SIMILAR HARDWARE.

THE NEXT QUESTION TO ADDRESS IS HOW THEN WILL WE BE COMPETITING AGAINST EACH OTHER?*

First, I did bring up two data sets that will potentially serve as "rubrics" or methods of scoring for this competition... The *first being your PC performance level result as determined by the percentile rank*, relative to similar hardware. For example, if we look at my result, my score/rank in this case would be 99. The closer to 100 you get, the better. If we have a tie, we will go to the second data set, which I will outline below.

First method of Scoring by percentile:




Second method (*the assessment of your individual benchmark result*) of scoring will be the average % of "This bench" results for your CPU, Graphics Card, SSD and Memory (so CPU + Graphics Card + SSD + Memory / 4). This data set is a key indicator of technical skill and overclock ability, essentially, this will assess or rate your technical tuning skills and your ability to maximize the performance potential of your hardware configuration. The higher your average, the better. 

For example, in my case, it would be *113 (CPU) + 60.4 (Graphics Card) + 417 (SSD) + 131 (Memory) / 4 = 180.35*

_So, how will we determine the winner if we have two data sets? _

The overall winner of the competition will be determined by adding your percentage result and your individual benchmark result and finding the average. In my case, that would be 99 (*percentile score*) + 180.35 (*individual benchmark score*) and then dividing by two. *In my case, that would work out to 139.675. And this is the number that will drive the leaderboard, the higher the better. *

*Respect will be given for top ranking computers in both percentile score and individual score, but the average of these two is the key to success and that result will carry the most weight.

Sound okay to everyone? You guys think this approach will work out alright? I will frame up the leaderboard this afternoon. Expect something up by late evening.

By all means, let me know if there is anything else we need to do here to bring clarity to our results. Im all ears. 

And yes, a link to your results is the best method to submit your data. Forget about snipping your results, just post the hyperlink

Since the results will have your system specs listed, there is no need to provide that data. Unless you want to point some details out or explain your overclock setup for us.*


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2020)

Ok, I understand better now, thank you for being clear.


That said, I get the first value is the average and the primary method for determining a winner (the average of the bold green scores, and what the little image is the average of those)...until there is a tie and the second method comes in. Here is where we diverge...

You say:


storm-chaser said:


> Second method (*the assessment of your individual benchmark result*) of scoring will be the average % of "This bench" results for your CPU, Graphics Card, SSD and Memory (so CPU + Graphics Card + SSD + Memory / 4). This data set is a key indicator of technical skill and overclock ability, essentially, this will assess or rate your technical tuning skills and your ability to maximize the performance potential of your hardware configuration. The higher your average, the better.


However, the second method (using "this bench" values) is how your hardware scores against all hardware tested for that section (drives/cpu/gpu/memory). It does NOT seem to be an indicator of technical skill and overclocking abilities/tuning/maximize, etc. The FIRST value does that as it is the ONLY comparison between LIKE hardware. The method is fine, but assuming I am reading this stuff right, you have it backwards on what results show. Where that first average value is based off the bold/green is what tells you how well you tweaked your hardware against similar hardware. As you said earlier, this isn't about how you did against other people's machines.......but your scoring, the second method appears to do just that.

In other words, in the image below I believe it means the following:
Blue arrow = average score for all Sammy 970 Pros against all drive submissions (inc. HDD/SSD etc).
Green arrow = how YOUR single Sammy 970 Pro did against all other 970 Pros only
Pink ameoba = how YOUR single sammy 970 Pro did against all drive submissions (inc. HDD/SSD etc).




Is there a legend or something at the userbench site? I know it says x (horizontal) axis is score and y (vertical) is the number of submissions at a given result... but it doesn't clarify what I've pointed out above. Sorry if I am being particularly dense here, but just making sure you are actually getting what it is you want out of this thread and results. 

EDIT: I'd also like to see drive scores dropped altogether. Again we can't tweak these... so why should anyone's scores be bolstered or held back in a contest specifically designed to compare "technical skill and overclocking abilities/tuning/maximize". Again, its install device, install driver, viola. There is no tweaking involved on a drive to yield better results. Look at what Acrtucas' drive below did to his overall average score...something is wrong there... it isn't because it wasn't tweaked, ya know? His saving grace in that run is the USB attached NVMe!! Do you see why this drive test stinks?

I also noticed those with mixed drives are likely to be penalized. In my case, I have a mix of 2x M.2 PCIe NVMe drives (OS and Games), a single SATA SSD (game backups), and two spinners for warm/cold storage. Scores like that end up hurting those with a mixed setup while those without HDDs or That also has nothing to do with maximizing performance or tweaking. I mean, users in this situation will have to disable all other drives so it only picks up the fastest I guess (though I can't do that anyway as it isn't my OS drive according to this test). 

I say to drop drive scores..useless takes away from what you want to get out of these results.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 27, 2020)

CPU @ 5400+ MHz RAM @ 4500 MHz 16-16-16-28


			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		


CPU @ 5000 MHz RAM @ 4500 MHz 18-18-18-37


			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		



Better overall score with lower clock and looser timing?

Seems the nvme drive is the problem.


Also, does everyone get the 'Waiting for sustained writes' at the end of the test? What does that mean?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Seems the nvme drive is the problem.


Yep, said that above about your NVMe when I saw the result. That........and the bench itself can be wonky/inconsistent with some benchmarks. It's seem best to run multiple times and 'pop' the best score. When all four components align in a holy quad for the best score!


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 28, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Ok, I understand better now, thank you for being clear.
> 
> 
> That said, I get the first value is the average and the primary method for determining a winner (the average of the bold green scores, and what the little image is the average of those)...until there is a tie and the second method comes in. Here is where we diverge...
> ...



This is exactly what I wanted to have happen so we have a good competition with good results.

So the two data sets we are working with are:
1) *Percentile Score* - Determined by this number ONLY (highlighted in yellow) - we are NOT using individual percentile per piece of hardware, this is OVERALL percentile ONLY based on the system as a whole and shows up looking like this (highlighted in yellow) above your individual benchmark scores




2) *Individual Bench Scores - Initially, I wanted this to be an average of your "Bench" scores but that's not going to tell us anything. 

How about, we assess this result based on the difference between the "average bench (94%)" and your actual "This Bench score (113%)"




In this case, my result of 113% is 19 points above the average bench for this CPU - this increase over the "average bench" is what I mean when I talk about technical skill and overclocking abilities. I would then go through the remaining list of hardware and calculate the performance level of each part using the same method. These numbers would then be averaged to find the overall performance level of your system over what userbenchmark considers as "average".*



EarthDog said:


> Yep, said that above about your NVMe when I saw the result.


No, you need to have a fast SSD if you want to compete in the competition, points will be taken away because disk I/0 is a very important component and cannot be overlooked.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 28, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> This is exactly what I wanted to have happen so we have a good competition with good results.
> 
> So the two data sets we are working with are:
> 1) *Percentile Score* - Determined by this number ONLY (highlighted in yellow) - we are NOT using individual percentile per piece of hardware, this is OVERALL percentile ONLY based on the system as a whole and shows up looking like this (highlighted in yellow) above your individual benchmark scores
> ...


1. The percentile is derived from the average of the individual scores, so you are in fact using each individual score (green/bold) there, note...
2. That's seems ok at first glance. But the value is still based on ALL storage submissions instead of against like hardware.

I agree fast storage is important... however this storage test has issues and you need to figure out a way around that...
A. Test variability... look at arcturus score in the same drive from one to the next. (Did I mention userbench is a bad test? )
B. You cant tweak storage. Doing well in storage depends on $$$$ for a single  fast nvme and the ability to test using a fresh drive for best results. The antithesis of what you are trying to gauge here.
C. Keeping my #1 in mind, if you have a mix of fast and slow drives, you get penalized for the overall average by these individual results. Look at my link. Why should anyone get penalized because they have hdd for media and cold storage? My OS and game storage is nvme... yet spinners kill my score.
D. Arcturus' fastest drive seems like usb attached external storage... not tweakable and not a part of the system to make it faster.. why should that count, external storage, good or bad?

My only answer is to get rid of it or only use the fastest result. The problem with the latter is the fastest percentile score may not be the fastest "my bench" score...so storage is all wonky no? Seems easier to drop it imo...a lot of effort to maintain and seems to go against the spirit of your thread.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 28, 2020)

The more I read and re-read the scoring rules, the more confused I am.

Basically, the score is determined by averaging the individual component scores and then taking the average of that score and the overall percentile score to get the final score, correct?

And again, can someone answer my question about 'sustained writes'?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 28, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> The more I read and re-read the scoring rules, the more confused I am.
> 
> Basically, the score is determined by averaging the individual component scores and then taking the average of that score and the overall percentile score to get the final score, correct?
> 
> And again, can someone answer my question about 'sustained writes'?


I get the waiting for sustained writes, yes... a couple of times.. I think it's my spinners.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 28, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I get the waiting for sustained writes, yes... a couple of times.. I think it's my spinners.



And what is it?

So, three consecutive runs, first two with external nvme disconnected, third with external nvme connected.

CPU @ 5000MHz RAM @ 4500 MHz 17-18-18-37



			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		




			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		




			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		




The following were all with external nvme connected 

CPU @ 5200HMz RAM @ 4500 MHz 17-18-18-37



			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		




			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		




			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		


CPU @ 5300MHz RAM @ 4500MHz 17-18-18-37



			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		




			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		




			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		


CPU @ 5400MHz RAM @ 4500MHz 17-18-18-37



			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		




			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		




			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 28, 2020)

It's a jenky test, userbench... lol. I wasnt BSing when I said it.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 28, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> It's a jenky test, userbench... lol. I wasnt BSing when I said it.



Sorry, I meant; what is the 'sustained writes'?


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 29, 2020)

Okay Guys. Im going to start on the leaderboard tonight --- Things will come together here.

What you need to know: *Fine tune your system and run the benchmark. *

You can post multiple runs, just be sure to tell me exactly which one you want me to use.



EarthDog said:


> 1. The percentile is derived from the average of the individual scores, so you are in fact using each individual score (green/bold) there, note...
> 2. That's seems ok at first glance. But the value is still based on ALL storage submissions instead of against like hardware.
> 
> I agree fast storage is important... however this storage test has issues and you need to figure out a way around that...
> ...



I think you are reading too far into this earthdog. There is an expression that can be applied here and abbreviated *KISS*. That's what we need to focus on here. EVERYONE ELSE:

Get your system tuned and submit your best result. This will come together in the next few days. 

Thanks!

Just a test run for our leaderboard... continuing to refine... I wish we could get more meaningful numbers but we have to work with what we've got, that's all there is too it.
So your "Performance AVG" is calculated by adding your score from CPU performance, Memory perf, HDD/SSD Perf, and graphics card perf and then dividing by 4. More specifically, your performance average is calculated from the difference between the "average bench (overall rating of this piece of specific hardware)" and "This bench" (your individual result). The higher your performance average, the higher your ranking on the leaderboard.

Can definitely be refined more, but at least it's a start...


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 29, 2020)

^Not bad. What does user rank "potato" mean?

Ryzen 5 3600X @4.4-ish megglehertz. Almost a gaming machine.



			Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		


UserBenchmarks: Game 72%, Desk 84%, Work 67%
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X - 99.8%
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1660 - 71.6%
SSD: Intel SSD Pro 1500 Series 180GB - 73.1%
SSD: Intel SSD Pro 1500 Series 180GB - 73.6%
RAM: G.SKILL F4-3000C15-8GVRB F4-3200C16-8GVGB F4-3000C15-8GVRB F4-3200C16-8GVGB 32GB - 90.3%
MBD: Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 29, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> n expression that can be applied here and abbreviated *KISS*. That's what we need to focus on here. EVERYONE ELSE:
> 
> Get your system tuned and submit your best result. This will come together in the next few days.





Schmuckley said:


> ^Not bad. What does user rank "potato" mean?
> 
> Ryzen 5 3600X @4.4-ish megglehertz. Almost a gaming machine.
> 
> ...



User rank "potato"?

Why that's you, of course


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 29, 2020)

EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		


CPU @ 5500MHz RAM @ 4500 MHz 17-18-18-37. https://valid.x86.fr/mw3y17

Let me see if I have this correct.

The above benchmark would yield a score of 27.75?

Where does the 94th percentile come into play?

Also, I must agree with @EarthDog, the HDD/SSD might be an issue, since the drives are not 'overclockable'.

CPU @ 5600MHz RAM @ 4500MHz 17-18-18-37. https://valid.x86.fr/52sqs5



			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		


27.25?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 29, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the new scoring method, it doesn't factor in at all? Not sure, it's still a bit convoluted for me too.

RE: the drives, the entire point/intent/spirit of this thread seems to have taken a turn once the OP understood what the values mean. So it isn't so much about tweaking really. Because of how the scoring system now appears to be setup, 25% of the result is based on a non-tweakable piece of hardware.

As far as sustained writes, I think that is a 60s test of sustained writes to the storage.


----------



## Lindatje (Feb 29, 2020)

userbenchmark.com......lol


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 29, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> userbenchmark.com......lol



From 25 mins in... that says it all. Storm-chaser, I implore you to have this on and listen to it.. if only from ~25 minutes in to the end.

"it's not that the website is now bad (because of its changes)... it was never good".

'should not be a resource for buying decisions...it's just not accurate'

"our audience isn't the audience that uses userbenchmarks.com" (inferring that enthusiasts are aware this isn't a good test but is for 'potatos')

I forgot GamersNexus also ripped into this site too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154924013677764609

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/chco8h



storm-chaser said:


> Best thing about it is it's driven purely by the end user so the data *is not tainted in any way.*


Knowing is half the battle, ehh? Otherwise it's just red and blue lasers (looks at my avatar)....

They tainted it. I told you this benchmark was shyte! I didn't know about the changes they made last year that made it worse. Respectfully, I agree with HW Unboxed, GN, and many others in the know. I'm out. GL to you, SC.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 1, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> From 25 mins in... that says it all. Storm-chaser, I implore you to have this on and listen to it.. if only from ~25 minutes in to the end.
> 
> "it's not that the website is now bad (because of its changes)... it was never good".
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks EarthDog, wonderful contributions to the thread, I might add. But Seriously. If I cared what Gamers'Nexus and you thought of userbenchmark.com I wouldn't have started this thread in the first place... okay?


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 1, 2020)

So, What about my scores?  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-com-in-house-competition.264268/post-4217232


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 1, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> So, What about my scores?  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-com-in-house-competition.264268/post-4217232


Much appreciated.

I will have something up for you guys later tonight... Thank you for being patient.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 4, 2020)

Thread died?

Bummer, even though I was never interested in the CPU, I was interested in seeing a lot of systems benchmarked to compare to.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 5, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Thread died?
> 
> Bummer, even though I was never interested in the CPU, I was interested in seeing a lot of systems benchmarked to compare to.


You put me into gear... Just needed a little push. Hopefully we haven't lost momentum here with the delays and whatnot. 

So this essentially a "beta" Leaderboard layout... A work in progress. It's difficult to go back and tabulate the results, but I did the best I could. Some people posted multiple runs, in that case just link me to the one you want to use... 

*Your rank on the leaderboard is defined by the individual benchmark results from your hardware, averaged out. *The highest number under "Performance AVG" is the winner of the competition. We also put some weight in PC percentile, but it will not be used in overall scoring. But you can, however, think of it as a points competition within the benchmark competition itself. And I have NOT ruled out two leaderboards...

Seriously, the scoring is a little wonky but I think it's a good start, to collect good statistics at the very least. 

If and when we do this again (and I plan on it) we will have a revised leaderboard with more data and a straightforward method for scoring. Hopefully we can get some members here to get this benchmark comp fired back up again!


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 5, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> You put me into gear... Just needed a little push. Hopefully we haven't lost momentum here with the delays and whatnot.
> 
> So this essentially a "beta" Leaderboard layout... A work in progress. It's difficult to go back and tabulate the results, but I did the best I could. Some people posted multiple runs, in that case just link me to the one you want to use...
> 
> ...



Thanks.

What about this one?



			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		


I am concerned that the bechmark cannot identify my CPU speed, nor the fact that my motherboard only has two memory slots.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 5, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What about this one?
> 
> ...


I will update the leaderboard in the morning. I just wanted to highlight your outstanding result on the CPU. Well done my friend!


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 5, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I will update the leaderboard in the morning. I just wanted to highlight your outstanding result on the CPU. Well done my friend!
> 
> View attachment 147277



Thanks. It was running @ 5600MHz. https://valid.x86.fr/52sqs5


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 5, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Thanks. It was running @ 5600MHz.


Custom loop or AIO? Gotta have something special under the hood to keep that CPU cooled at those godlike clockspeeds.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 5, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Custom loop or AIO? Gotta have something special under the hood to keep that CPU cooled at those godlike clockspeeds.



Custom loop plus low ambient.

See my specs.

Have had it @ 5700MHz.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 10, 2020)

This would be a fun competition if we could generate some interest... Hmmmmm….


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 10, 2020)

"Last man standing" sounds like a drinking party with friends


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 10, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> "Last man standing" sounds like a drinking party with friends



It very well could be...

So why not put your money where your mouth is and post up *your *best result?


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 10, 2020)

I like numbers, so here it is

UserBenchmarks: Game 105%, Desk 101%, Work 88%
CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K - *100%*
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1080 - *114.3%*
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 1TB - *129.4%*
SSD: Crucial BX100 250GB - *105%*
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 C16 2x8GB - *100.5%*
MBD: Asrock Z370 Gaming K6

Fully air cooled, 24/7 OC.



Arctucas said:


> Thanks. It was running @ 5600MHz. https://valid.x86.fr/52sqs5



Ah, so that was the green smoke in the sky, your reactor exploded  Damn!


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 10, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> It very well could be...
> 
> So why not put your money where your mouth is and post up *your *best result?



I stopped drinking many years ago and for my computer look at my setup under my avatar...it wont do magic


----------



## bxcounter (Jun 2, 2020)

https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/28900420

I think i broke memory score .

cpu: 9900k@HTOFF@5.0/4.7
ram: 4200 15-15-15-1T (this is actually stable in GSAT)


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 2, 2020)

Ryzen 3700x / Asus ROG Strix X470-F:




__





						Asus ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING Performance Results - UserBenchmark
					





					www.userbenchmark.com


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Thought I would throw my little rig in to the mix.
Ryzen 3200G, MSI X470 Gaming Plus.




__





						MSI X470 GAMING PLUS Performance Results - UserBenchmark
					





					www.userbenchmark.com
				




And my potato Xeon system E5-2680 V2, X79




__





						Intel X79 Performance Results - UserBenchmark
					





					www.userbenchmark.com


----------



## Dirtdog (Jun 2, 2020)

Slow systems are not allowed, what classes as slow?

This is mine anyway:





__





						Asrock Z97 Pro3 Performance Results - UserBenchmark
					





					www.userbenchmark.com


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 2, 2020)

Is this still going? No posts for two and a half months...

https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/28619264

Still not absolutely clear on how the scoring is done.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 3, 2020)

Mine fails the gpu tests every time I don't know why.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jun 3, 2020)

Slow systems not allowed? Guess I'll be keeping my Celeron 331 in storage for the time being, then.
Not gonna win any contests with this system either, but it was still a pretty good result.

https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/19100635


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Dirtdog said:


> Slow systems are not allowed, what classes as slow?


Mine, I added to make you guys look good


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 4, 2020)

OP has not been on since April 28, thread is most likely dead.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 23, 2020)

UserBenchmarks: Game 153%, Desk 187%, Work 182%
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3950X - *97%*
GPU: Nvidia RTX 2080-Ti - *187.3%*
SSD: Gigabyte Aorus NVMe PCIe M.2 2TB - *475.1%*
SSD: Gigabyte Aorus NVMe PCIe M.2 1TB - *478%*
RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR4 4600 C19 4x8GB - *128.7%*
MBD: Gigabyte GA-X570 AORUS XTREME


----------



## uco73 (Jul 23, 2020)

__





						Dell Precision T7600 Performance Results - UserBenchmark
					





					www.userbenchmark.com


----------



## Fry178 (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't mind running the bench, just think it should be "fastest in its class", not just "fastest".
or its just coming down to do who has the most expensive hw.
I mean what stock amd cpu is going to beat 9900k outside MT, what amd card is as fast as 2080/it? Easily makes it useless for others to apply as you would need some serious oc/cooling to be faster..


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 24, 2020)

Stock, nothing overclocked (except running DDR4-3200).

UserBenchmarks: Game 90%, Desk 107%, Work 93%
CPU: Intel Core i5-10400 - *94%*
GPU: Nvidia RTX 2060 - *87.7%*
SSD: Pcie SSD 256GB - *164.3%*
SSD: WDC WDS100T2B0A-00SM50 1TB - *114.9%*
HDD: Seagate Expansion Desk 4TB - *71.7%*
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws V DDR4 3200 C16 2x16GB - *99.3%*
MBD: Asus PRIME Z490M-PLUS


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 24, 2020)

I know thread is basically dead, but 100th percentile, if anyone cares...



			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 24, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> I don't mind running the bench, just think it should be "fastest in its class", not just "fastest".
> or its just coming down to do who has the most expensive hw.
> I mean what stock amd cpu is going to beat 9900k outside MT, what amd card is as fast as 2080/it? Easily makes it useless for others to apply as you would need some serious oc/cooling to be faster..




I think it is best in class / component.  The percentages seem to be based on comparison with people using your same cpu / ram etc.  Like in mine, for those with an i5-10400 I'm in the top 27% for CPU performance.   Where it will get wonky is things like memory performance, since it looks like that is based on your model of RAM irrespective of what CPU \ chipset you have.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 24, 2020)

I ran this benchmark back in 2018 and this is how that came out. 



			Asus P6X58D PREMIUM Performance Results - UserBenchmark


----------



## gen_angry (Jul 25, 2020)

__





						Gigabyte X570 AORUS ELITE Performance Results - UserBenchmark
					





					www.userbenchmark.com
				




System is to the left. The stock cooler holds me back a little but meh, doesn't matter too much in games. It's sure pretty though...

Plus userbenchmark doesn't like AMD for some reason.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jul 25, 2020)

[url=https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/30994673]UserBenchmarks: Game 82%, Desk 155%, Work 120% CPU: Intel Core i7-7700K - *102.3%* GPU: Nvidia Quadro P4000 - *71.2%* SSD: Samsung 970 Evo NVMe PCIe M.2 1TB - *340.5%* HDD: WD Black 750GB (2008) - *50%* HDD: WD Blue 500GB (2008) - *44.5%* RAM: Kingston HyperX 2400 C15 4x16GB - *98.6%* MBD: Asus Z170-E[/URL]


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 16, 2020)

https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/35488315

ryzen 9 3900x per CCX bios oc @ 4.5/4.5/43.25/43.75
asus b550 tuf
Asus dual evo rtx 2070 OC'd 
32gb 3600cl16 OC @ 3666
NH-D15

All Noctua and Asus build 

TUF is going away for a b550-e in a few days, all the noctua transferred to a p600s. we'll see what performance i can squeeze out of those improvements


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 16, 2020)

My Q9650 rig... I know the video card sucks. simply using it right now for the utility. CPU will go to 4.5GHz for validations....


















__





						Asus P5Q3 Performance Results - UserBenchmark
					





					www.userbenchmark.com


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 28, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> I know thread is basically dead, but 100th percentile, if anyone cares...
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark



Had to re-do it, the previous one got bumped down to 99% as of 11-28-20.



			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark


----------



## personallycomputing (Jan 25, 2021)

__





						MSI MAG B550M MORTAR WIFI (MS-7C94) Performance Results - UserBenchmark
					





					www.userbenchmark.com


----------

